# Beautiful Summer Mornings And Great Fishing!



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

:texasflagWe've certainly have had some banner mornings the past 3-4 days. Its a typical August patterns so it really has not mattered when it comes to wading or drifting, they've both been great. For my artificial clients its been hard to beat Down South Lures here lately and Zman plastics for Trout and Reds. For my Kiddos or people that love chunking live shrimp or Gulp under a rattle cork have been producing quick and easy limits of Both Trout and Redfish while drift fishing. Our tides have been on the low side but are recovering to normal slowly but surely, the lower tide mornings makes it an easy decision for me to drift instead of wade on those days. Pictured below in one of the photos I had a group of young men on their first wade trip of their lives and man let me tell you they are hooked for life, they had full stringers of Reds by 8:00 am while throwing Down South Lures over the grassy flats in some beautiful water. :texasflag
I Appreciate all of you for reading my reports and looking forward to many more. I have scattered dates open from mid August to the end of August, and scattered dates open in September likewise so give me a shout and we'll find you a date. "As for the rest of the Summer I'll be launching out of Sargent Tx, so if your coming from the Houston or Bryan/College station area it will be much closer of a drive for you and I'll still be fishing the Matagorda Bay Complex as usual. My contact information is below:
Capt. Hollis Forrester 979-236-3115
[email protected] www.fishingmatagordabay.com
www.capthollisforrester.com 
or on Facebook at: Matagorda Bay Fishing And Hunting Guides "For by the day reports":texasflag


----------



## shane.shipman.72 (Jul 29, 2017)

Good haul Hollis!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## brian02 (May 24, 2006)

Keep it up, my family is looking forward to our trip later this month.


----------

